# New here and I think I'm pregnant.



## lacey5

Hi everyone, 

I came here because I literally know nothing at all about babies or pregnancy. I'm almost 30 (2 days away) and I've been married to my husband for 9 1/2 years. We planned on going childless, with the idea that "if something happened" we'd be alright with it. 

Recently got my IUD out, and have been using condoms... and felt a little funny this last week and took one of those early responder tests. It came out with a faint second line. After viewing pictures of other women's tests, it appears that it is definitely positive. My period would be due sometime this week, so I would guess I'd be about 3 1/2 weeks along if I am pregnant. 

It seems almost all the forums are filled with happy people, and I would be lying to say that I'm happy. I'm disappointed I wasn't more careful, I really don't want kids. I JUST put an offer in on a house that will require both my husband's and my income. Ugh...

I will be calling my doctor to schedule a blood test and will take my other first responder pregnancy test on Saturday. If I am pregnant, I will be re-arranging my life to accommodate the child, including selling my 2 seater convertible and canceling by winter getaway because I won't be able to fly. I really have no attachment to kids at all, I suppose that's what scares me the most. I think I have been to one baby shower ever. Any support and advice would be greatly appreciated! I am feeling very unnerved and overwhelmed with the idea of something so foreign. 

Thanks, 

Liz


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

Hi, and welcome. I'm sorry you feel this way about pregnancy when most say you should be feeling happy. I'm sure that feeling just makes you feel even worse. I have and do want my pregnancy and yet I still feel as if I might be making a mistake. There's days I wish I hadn't gotten pregnant a second time so soon, and that feeling hurts so much. Although I know it does happen, I personally have yet to meet someone that didn't instantly fall in love with their child the moment they laid eyes upon them. And I'm sure you'll feel the same when you meet your little one. 

Good luck, and I do hope you the very best!


----------



## calliebaby

Don't be too quick to cancel your vacation. Most doctors will ok you to fly until 34 weeks or so.


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: good luck


----------



## DollyPinkBow

I hope it all works out for you~ 
Like some of the others have said I have never met anyone that doesn't fall in love with their child as soon as they see them!

Perhaps you are not attached to kids because they have not been your own..but it might be a whole different ball game when you experience the connection with a little human you created. =)

Looking forward to hearing from you and letting us know what happens!


----------



## jonquille

Hey, dont worry about feeling this way, and please don't feel guilty. Your life is as you want it without a child, so why would you be happy about something you fear may ruin it?

I felt exactly the same before I had my little girl in 2012, I had a good life and was annoyed that after finally being in a good place it was all going to fall apart and change my life so much it was scary, but honestly I regret nothing, and as the pregnancy went along I got more and more excited. And when she was born it was 100% love in an instant! 

Stop stressing about being stressed. Its normal to fear the unknown :)

Good luck 
xxJxx


----------



## xJG30

https://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii269/theogrit/sign%20or%20English%20smilies/2sgn054groupwelcome.gif​


----------



## x__amour

Hi Liz, welcome to BnB. I hope everything works out for you. :hugs:


----------



## lacey5

Thank you everyone for the support! I am 8 weeks, had my first ultrasound. Husband is super excited, I am still not haha. I am having all day nausea and have lost 16 pounds this month. I am plus sized, so I have a lot to lose.. but I'm not enjoying my newfound extreme calorie restriction. Oh well, I hear it gets better so that's all I am hoping for.


----------



## Forgetmenot15

Arrowroot biscuits and ginger biscuits helped me when I felt sick. 

I wasn't really a "baby person" either but who says all moms have to be that sort of person. I'm sure when your baby arrives it will fall into place and if it doesn't straight away, it will. You sound like you have your life together and are probably a highly motivated person who wants the best for herself and her loved ones. Those are qualities that will make you an ace mother. 

I hope the nausea goes soon, I suffered horribly for the first three months and then as if by magic it went away. Eat whatever you can keep down until it subsides, that's what I did (the foods I could eat was very limited) 

Good luck! Is your mortgage sorted so you can go ahead with the move?


----------



## juhnayrae

Hi and welcome! I hope you find a good support group here on BnB. Best of luck to you!


----------

